# Light brown beard algae....



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

So now i have light brown beard algae growing on my driftwood, any advice on how to get rid of it?

I have java moss all over the wood too tied down to it.... should i just take the moss off ?
how would I bleach the wood? ive never done that b4....

thanks guys


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Dont bleach your driftwood boil it.


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

lo4life said:


> Dont bleach your driftwood boil it.


ok will do, thanks man


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

No prob.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

add some excel. Usually a double dose for a week or two will kill algae completely.


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

maknwar said:


> add some excel. Usually a double dose for a week or two will kill algae completely.


oh i didnt know that, well i knew that it controlled Algae but wasnt sure why?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Its a liquid carbon source, kinda like co2 in a liquid. Most algae is due to the lack of co2, so adding it into your tank should kill the algae.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

HHHMMM never knew that..


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I found that once it's in the java moss it's hard to eliminate.
I'd pull the wood out and scrub and boil it and attach more java moss without the bba if availible.
Pick up a bottle or jug of Flourish Excel too and dose it at a few capfuls a day, using too much will melt java moss so monitor it.


----------

